# My first custom...



## ZenJones (Aug 24, 2003)

Just went through the experience of having my first custom built. What an amazing process. From start to finish I thoroughly enjoyed it.

I wanted a touring bike that would be made of steel and have lugs, some traditional elements as well as some specific-to me- things and none of it was a problem for my builder. The finished cycle is a sight to behold and it rides absolutely superb. I'm thrilled with the results.

The whole process with photos can be seen here:

http://www.pbase.com/istanbultea/bob_brown

In my honest opinion Bob Brown is someone serious cyclists will know about very soon if they don't already. This guy has a gift, the skills, the background and is genuinely the nicest person I've ever met.

If you're in the market for a custom do yourself a favor and, at minimum, give him a call and see what he has to say

His website: http://www.bobbrowncycles.com/index.htm

Tell him, Scott sent ya!


----------



## ZenJones (Aug 24, 2003)

78 views not a single reply? Guess I should have had some carbon fibre added to the design.
Jeez...


----------



## scrooge (Jan 16, 2005)

*feeling guilty*



ZenJones said:


> 78 views not a single reply? Guess I should have had some carbon fibre added to the design.
> Jeez...


I actually looked over your sight--looks like an amazing bike! Wish I could afford one, but alas . . .


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*nice bike...*

i'd love a custom tourer some day... your bike is great. customs really are a work of art. maybe when i'm closer to being retired and have the time and money.

where do you plan to tour?

john



ZenJones said:


> Just went through the experience of having my first custom built. What an amazing process. From start to finish I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> I wanted a touring bike that would be made of steel and have lugs, some traditional elements as well as some specific-to me- things and none of it was a problem for my builder. The finished cycle is a sight to behold and it rides absolutely superb. I'm thrilled with the results.
> 
> ...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*one word*

sweet


----------

